# Exotics list



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi there, im looking for anyone who has a reasonably good exotics list of the most commonly kept exotic species for a little idea for the forum.

could you please either pm me or post it here please.

xx

amby


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Not sure what you want exactly? Personal lists of what we keep ourselves, or a list of ALL the exotic species people commonly keep as pets?

Not sure anyone would just keep a list of all the common species unless they were doing some sort of education???


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

lists of commonly kept species

even if its just mouse like ones or cat ones or whatever, im trying to create a large list!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Probably best looking at topics on here & other exotic forums to get your info..........plenty of variety on this one and it will also give you an indication of the more commonly kept animals

http://www.exotickeepersforum.co.uk

Also do a google as you might find loads of info via that route.


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

infact look i know

i'll start

Small (mouse sized mammals)

Fancy mice
Harvest mice
Spiny mice
Skinny mice
African pygmy mice
African pygmy dormice
Zebra mouse
Fat tailed gerbils
Jerboa
Roborovski hamsters


Small (rat sized mammals)

Multimammates
Short tailed opossums
Gambian Pouched Rats
Chipmunk

can anyone add to these lists... if so please do

also where do these fit in?

richardson Ground squirrels
13 lined suirrels
Flying Squirrels

I plan on having a Medium and Large too... but lets just get the small ones done first!

thanks


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Duprasi
Jird
Lemmings(Steppe and Mediterranean)
Gunthers voles


----------



## RutlandFerrets_Liz (Jan 25, 2010)

chinese hamster?


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

ambyglam said:


> richardson Ground squirrels
> 13 lined suirrels
> Flying Squirrels


 
These are kind of rat sized

Gambian Pouched are much bigger than normal rats so probably better in a medium size section :2thumb:

Chinchillas
Grass rats
Black rats
Nile rats
Fancy rats
Hairless rats


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Degus
African Pygmy hedgehogs
Egyptian long eared hedgehogs
Tenrecs


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Extra Small (mouse sized mammals)

Fancy mice
Harvest mice
Spiny mice
Skinny mice
African pygmy mice
African pygmy dormice
Zebra mouse
Fat tailed gerbils
Jerboa
Roborovski hamsters
Chinese hamster


Small (rat sized mammals)

Multimammates
Short tailed opossums
richardson Ground squirrels
13 lined suirrels
Flying Squirrels
Chipmunk
Chinchillas
Grass rats
Black rats
Nile rats
Fancy rats
Hairless rats
African Pygmy hedgehogs

Medium (rabbit sized mammals)

Gambian Pouched rats



what size would you put these... extra small or small or medium?

Duprasi
Jird
Lemmings(Steppe and Mediterranean)
Gunthers voles
Degus
Egyptian long eared hedgehogs
Tenrecs
Sugar Gliders


and thanks so much for your help so far!


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

any advances?

this is for the benefit of the forum I promise you!


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

oh so im looking for ideas of 

extra small... mouse sized

small... rat sized

medium... rabbit sized

large... ??? any ideas as a standard suggestion ... a normal mammal like mouse/rabbit etc?

Extra large... lion sized

Extra Extra Large... Horse sized or bigger


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

X small - mouse 

small - rat

medium rabbit

large - cat

and tbh not many exotic mammels that are commanly kept are no bigger then cats such as skunks raccoons kinkajous civets etc nothing bigger tbh

for the medium i would have verginnia opposums chinchilla hares meerkats prarie dogs etc large id have bengal cats are quite exotic? raccons skunks kinkajous raccoon dogs etc

also on small STO opossums 
then thats the only guide i can think of hun xx


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

ambyglam said:


> Extra Small (mouse sized mammals)
> 
> Fancy mice
> Harvest mice
> ...


 

As above Duprasi and Fat tailed gerbils are the same animal


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Marmosets & Tamarins (various different types) are between small and medium, I wouldn't say they're as big as rabbits or as small as a rat.

Lemurs I suppose would be large. 

Ocelot would be large and I think Asian Leopard Cat is in between again due to being a rather slim line cat!


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Extra Small (mouse sized mammals)

Fancy mice
Harvest mice
Spiny mice
Skinny mice
African pygmy mice
African pygmy dormice
Zebra mouse
Fat tailed gerbils/Duprasi
Jerboa
Roborovski hamsters
Chinese hamster


Small (rat sized mammals)

Multimammates
Short tailed opossums
richardson Ground squirrels
13 lined squirrels
Flying Squirrels
Chipmunk
Chinchillas
Grass rats
Black rats
Nile rats
Fancy rats
Hairless rats
African Pygmy hedgehogs

Medium (rabbit sized mammals)


Marmosets
Tamarins
Gambian Pouched rats
verginnia opposums 
chinchilla hares 
meerkats 
prarie dogs

Large (cat sized mammals)

bengal cats
raccons
skunks
kinkajous 
raccoon dogs
Lemurs

Extra Large (Larger than Cat)


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

ambyglam said:


> Extra Small (mouse sized mammals)
> 
> Fancy mice
> Harvest mice
> ...


 
Hmmm Bengal cats arent exotic pets unlike the Asian Leopard cat they carry in their genes


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Extra Small (mouse sized mammals)

Fancy mice
Harvest mice
Spiny mice
Skinny mice
African pygmy mice
African pygmy dormice
Zebra mouse
Fat tailed gerbils/Duprasi
Jerboa
Roborovski hamsters
Chinese hamster


Small (rat sized mammals)

Multimammates
Short tailed opossums
richardson Ground squirrels
13 lined squirrels
Flying Squirrels
Chipmunk
Chinchillas
Grass rats
Black rats
Nile rats
Fancy rats
Hairless rats
African Pygmy hedgehogs

Medium (rabbit sized mammals)


Marmosets
Tamarins
Gambian Pouched rats
verginnia opposums 
chinchilla hares 
meerkats 
prarie dogs

Large (cat sized mammals)

raccons
skunks
kinkajous 
raccoon dogs
Lemurs

Extra Large (Larger than Cat)


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

wallaby


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> wallaby



thatll be larger than cat then!

lol

any others


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

im going to choose two very easy groups hehe...

Hippopotamidae - Pygmy Hippo

Mephitidae - striped skunk, spotted skunk (unsure of subspecies), possibly stink badger.

stu


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

To elaborate on Macropodidae these are the species i know kept privately although there may be others.

Red-necked wallaby (not sure wether subspecies are mixed or if theres both red-necked and bennetts wallaby but im guessing there isnt pure subspecies)

Parma wallaby

grey kangaroo (unsure of subspecies)

and possibly tammar wallaby ?

stu


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

Capybara....


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

remember and put what size catagory these things would fit into please

xx


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Some people keep stoats, and I suppose polecats would be classed as exotic or whatever.


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

wolves are one kept rarely.


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Extra Small (mouse sized mammals)

Fancy mice
Harvest mice
Spiny mice
Skinny mice
African pygmy mice
African pygmy dormice
Zebra mouse
Fat tailed gerbils/Duprasi
Jerboa
Roborovski hamsters
Chinese hamster


Small (rat sized mammals)

Multimammates
Short tailed opossums
richardson Ground squirrels
13 lined squirrels
Flying Squirrels
Chipmunk
Chinchillas
Grass rats
Black rats
Nile rats
Fancy rats
Hairless rats
African Pygmy hedgehogs
Stoats

Medium (rabbit sized mammals)


Marmosets
Tamarins
Gambian Pouched rats
verginnia opposums 
chinchilla hares 
meerkats 
prarie dogs

Large (cat sized mammals)

raccons
skunks
kinkajous 
raccoon dogs
Lemurs

Extra Large (Larger than Cat)

Red-necked wallaby
Parma wallaby
grey kangaroo
tammar wallaby
Pygmy Hippo
striped skunk
Capybara
wolves

any advances!


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

corsac fox, fennec fox, any others commonly kept?

any other ones you can think of... what about bats?

porcupines?


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Extra Small (mouse sized mammals)

Fancy mice
Harvest mice
Spiny mice
Skinny mice
African pygmy mice
African pygmy dormice
Zebra mouse
Fat tailed gerbils/Duprasi
Jerboa
Roborovski hamsters
Chinese hamster


Small (rat sized mammals)

Multimammates
Short tailed opossums
richardson Ground squirrels
13 lined squirrels
Flying Squirrels
Chipmunk
Chinchillas
Grass rats
Black rats
Nile rats
Fancy rats
Hairless rats
African Pygmy hedgehogs
Stoats
Jird
Degu

Medium (rabbit sized mammals)


Marmosets
Tamarins
Gambian Pouched rats
verginnia opposums 
chinchilla hares 
meerkats 
prarie dogs

Large (cat sized mammals)

fenec fox
raccons
skunks
kinkajous 
raccoon dogs
Lemurs

Extra Large (Larger than Cat)

Red-necked wallaby
Parma wallaby
grey kangaroo
tammar wallaby
Pygmy Hippo
striped skunk
Capybara
wolves
Corsac fox

any advances!

and if any of these are in the wrong catagory please tell me...xx


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

i really like this idea... does it have to be in size wise though? or is that relevance to the thing you are trying to do.
if not then i think classification would be a much better way of grouping them ?
any thoughts?
stu


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

i know someone who keeps springhares


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

stubeanz said:


> i really like this idea... does it have to be in size wise though? or is that relevance to the thing you are trying to do.
> if not then i think classification would be a much better way of grouping them ?
> any thoughts?
> stu


its kinda relevant to what im trying to do, however they will be classified once they are sorted by size.

xx

please add to the list if you can anyone!

Extra Small (mouse sized mammals)

Fancy mice
Harvest mice
Spiny mice
Skinny mice
African pygmy mice
African pygmy dormice
Zebra mouse
Fat tailed gerbils/Duprasi
Jerboa
Roborovski hamsters
Chinese hamster


Small (rat sized mammals)

Multimammates
Short tailed opossums
richardson Ground squirrels
13 lined squirrels
Flying Squirrels
Chipmunk
Chinchillas
Grass rats
Black rats
Nile rats
Fancy rats
Hairless rats
African Pygmy hedgehogs
Stoats
Jird
Degu
Springhares

Medium (rabbit sized mammals)


Marmosets
Tamarins
Gambian Pouched rats
verginnia opposums 
chinchilla hares 
meerkats 
prarie dogs

Large (cat sized mammals)

fenec fox
raccons
skunks
kinkajous 
raccoon dogs
Lemurs

Extra Large (Larger than Cat)

Red-necked wallaby
Parma wallaby
grey kangaroo
tammar wallaby
Pygmy Hippo
striped skunk
Capybara
wolves
Corsac fox


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

In either small or medium sized animals - Dwarf Mongoose


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Japanese White Bellied Squirrels


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Also people keep lemmings and steppes lemmings (type of vole) and other voles.

I cant see Sugar gliders on your list.

It seems hard to see where you have cut off exotic from non exotic, for example you list mice and rats (and for some odd reason hairless mice/rats apart from fancy mice/rats, where as they are surely the same species, they have no hair, but really just a different "coat" type, for example you wouldn't list texels separately :whistling2 but IMO guinea pigs and hamsters pets likely number less than mice kept, if only due to the large numbers you can keep together and the home breeding for food, so would be fair to say they are more exotic.

You need to add Mouse-like hamsters, and as for true hamsters if you have chinese and robos, you should likely list syrians, campbells and winter whites, infact a pure winter white is actually very rare now.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

kune kune and pot bellied pigs?

Red and fennec foxes.

Coati


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

please add to the list if you can anyone!

Extra Small (mouse sized mammals)

Fancy mice
Harvest mice
Spiny mice
Skinny mice
African pygmy mice
African pygmy dormice
Zebra mouse
Fat tailed gerbils/Duprasi
Jerboa
Roborovski hamsters
Chinese hamster
steppes lemmings
Mouse-like hamsters
pure winter white hamsters


Small (rat sized mammals)

Multimammates
Short tailed opossums
richardson Ground squirrels
13 lined squirrels
Flying Squirrels
Chipmunk
Chinchillas
Grass rats
Black rats
Nile rats
Fancy rats
Hairless rats
African Pygmy hedgehogs
Stoats
Jird
Degu
Springhares
Japanese White Bellied Squirrels

Medium (rabbit sized mammals)


Marmosets
Tamarins
Gambian Pouched rats
verginnia opposums 
chinchilla hares 
meerkats 
prarie dogs
Dwarf Mongoose

Large (cat sized mammals)

fenec fox
raccons
skunks
kinkajous 
raccoon dogs
Lemurs
Coati

Extra Large (Larger than Cat)

Red-necked wallaby
Parma wallaby
grey kangaroo
tammar wallaby
Pygmy Hippo
striped skunk
Capybara
wolves
Corsac fox
kune kune 
pot bellied pigs

any more you lovely people can think of!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Capuchin Monkeys - large, Pygmy Marmosets - small


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

i dont wana be picky.... lol BUT
springhares are probably rabbit sized mammals
raccoon dogs and coatimundi are probably larger than cat
parma wallaby and corsac fox are probably cat sized mammals

i no picky stu!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

stubeanz said:


> i dont wana be picky.... lol BUT
> springhares are probably rabbit sized mammals
> raccoon dogs and coatimundi are probably larger than cat
> parma wallaby and corsac fox are probably cat sized mammals
> ...


You might be picky, but your right bud! :2thumb:


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

stubeanz said:


> i dont wana be picky.... lol BUT
> springhares are probably rabbit sized mammals
> raccoon dogs and coatimundi are probably larger than cat
> parma wallaby and corsac fox are probably cat sized mammals
> ...


this is why I have asked on several occasions for people to put forward their suggestions WITH APPROPRIATE SIZE, which some have not done, so many thanks for your help I'll change the incorrect ones now...

Extra Small (mouse sized mammals)

Fancy mice
Harvest mice
Spiny mice
Skinny mice
African pygmy mice
African pygmy dormice
Zebra mouse
Fat tailed gerbils/Duprasi
Jerboa
Roborovski hamsters
Chinese hamster
steppes lemmings
Mouse-like hamsters
pure winter white hamsters


Small (rat sized mammals)

Multimammates
Short tailed opossums
richardson Ground squirrels
13 lined squirrels
Flying Squirrels
Chipmunk
Chinchillas
Grass rats
Black rats
Nile rats
Fancy rats
Hairless rats
African Pygmy hedgehogs
Stoats
Jird
Degu
Japanese White Bellied Squirrels
Pygmy Marmosets

Medium (rabbit sized mammals)


Tamarins
Gambian Pouched rats
verginnia opposums 
chinchilla hares 
meerkats 
prarie dogs
Dwarf Mongoose
Springhares

Large (cat sized mammals)

fenec fox
raccons
skunks
kinkajous 
Lemurs
Capuchin monkeys
parma wallaby

Extra Large (Larger than Cat)

Red-necked wallaby
grey kangaroo
tammar wallaby
Pygmy Hippo
striped skunk
Capybara
wolves
Corsac fox
kune kune 
pot bellied pigs
raccoon dogs
coatimundi
racoons

any more you lovely people can think of!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Genet - large

Egyptian Fruit Bat - small


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

> Extra Large (Larger than Cat)
> 
> Red-necked wallaby
> grey kangaroo
> ...


I just wanted to point out that Corsac foxes are not larger then a cat, they are the same size if not smaller. I shall try to take a photo of one of mine next time they are running away from the cats.
-
Elina


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

there you go... all done

Extra Small (mouse sized mammals)

Fancy mice
Harvest mice
Spiny mice
Skinny mice
African pygmy mice
African pygmy dormice
Zebra mouse
Fat tailed gerbils/Duprasi
Jerboa
Roborovski hamsters
Chinese hamster
steppes lemmings
Mouse-like hamsters
pure winter white hamsters


Small (rat sized mammals)

Multimammates
Short tailed opossums
richardson Ground squirrels
13 lined squirrels
Flying Squirrels
Chipmunk
Chinchillas
Grass rats
Black rats
Nile rats
Fancy rats
Hairless rats
African Pygmy hedgehogs
Stoats
Jird
Degu
Japanese White Bellied Squirrels
Pygmy Marmosets
Egyptian Fruit Bat

Medium (rabbit sized mammals)


Tamarins
Gambian Pouched rats
verginnia opposums 
chinchilla hares 
meerkats 
prarie dogs
Dwarf Mongoose
Springhares

Large (cat sized mammals)

fennec fox
Corsac fox
raccons
skunks
kinkajous 
Lemurs
Capuchin monkeys
parma wallaby
Genet

Extra Large (Larger than Cat)

Red-necked wallaby
grey kangaroo
tammar wallaby
Pygmy Hippo
striped skunk
Capybara
wolves
kune kune 
pot bellied pigs
raccoon dogs
coatimundi
racoons

any more you lovely people can think of!


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

There are two 'n's in Fennec. :whistling2:
(Just just trying to help.)
-
Elina


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

asian leoprd cats, servals, caracals, lynx, bobcat, geoffrey's cat, jungle cat, cougar, civet, arctic fox, llama, alpaca.

www.exotichobbyist.com may help.


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

naja-naja said:


> asian leoprd cats, servals, caracals, lynx, bobcat, geoffrey's cat, jungle cat, cougar, civet, arctic fox, llama, alpaca.
> 
> www.exotichobbyist.com may help.



do all of these go in xl?


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

any other replies, before I commit this to stone?


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

tbh there are absolutely tons of different species however its going to take ages getting everyone to reply.... years ago there was an attempt to get a list of all exotics kept privately however it didnt work due to the secrecy of exotic keepers (who can blame them really).
what are you looking to do with the info?
stu


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

stubeanz said:


> tbh there are absolutely tons of different species however its going to take ages getting everyone to reply.... years ago there was an attempt to get a list of all exotics kept privately however it didnt work due to the secrecy of exotic keepers (who can blame them really).
> what are you looking to do with the info?
> stu


its only for a list for this site... its nothing special, but its to save the huuuuge amount of 'what exotic mammal should I get?' posts, as this way there will be a simple list so people can look up that instead of constantly asking without searching!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

There will always be people who will not agree with what you have or what you have missed out. 

I for one being a purist when it comes to names in other languages would say "coatimundi" is incorrect, the animal is a Coati, as I wrote when I originally suggested it. Coatimundi is a name given in the wild to a solitary lone male coati (you know like those referred to as "rovers" in meerkat societies) Another person I imagine may say different.

I think this thread is good without any steps to "cast it in stone" just added to over time and discussed on going.


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Its not about casting anything in stone, its so that people can have a quick look to see approx what size they are looking for, as there is not a handy page with this on it, so its just a vague reference page really, somewhere for people to start off!


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

ambyglam said:


> its only for a list for this site... its nothing special, but its to save the huuuuge amount of 'what exotic mammal should I get?' posts, as this way there will be a simple list so people can look up that instead of constantly asking without searching!


ok thats a good idea i must admit, so il refrain from adding animals such as polar bear or pygmy hippo then hehe
stu


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

is there any exotic mammal rabbit size that can live outside? (england) :whistling2:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

Spencer95 said:


> is there any exotic mammal rabbit size that can live outside? (england) :whistling2:


i know... A RABBIT :lol2: < sorry about that. couldnt resist 
XS - Gerbil
M - Squirrel Monkey, Ferrets
L - Woolly Lemurs
XL - Rhea, Emu, Horses

: victory:


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> i know... A RABBIT :lol2: < sorry about that. couldnt resist
> XS - Gerbil
> M - Squirrel Monkey, Ferrets
> L - Woolly Lemurs
> ...


i have two rabbits and i love them :lol2:

i would just really like to know if their was any exotic mammals: victory:

i was looking more the medium sized mammal, or anything that could live in something the size of a rabbit hutch or something like 4x4x4 :whistling2:


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

All though people will disagree on it, you could put how difficult each one is to keep too. Expenses, time needed, etc.


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

right folks...im gonna get back on this so it can be converted into a sticky please...

does anyone want to start hazarding a guess at approx prices for each of the animals?


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

What about some of the rare breed chickens??


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

they are exotic birds tho not mammals...lol...tho i did see someone put emu lol


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Extra Small (mouse sized mammals)

Fancy mice
Harvest mice
Spiny mice
Skinny mice
African pygmy mice
African pygmy dormice
Zebra mouse
Fat tailed gerbils/Duprasi
Jerboa
Roborovski hamsters
Chinese hamster
steppes lemmings
Mouse-like hamsters
pure winter white hamsters


Small (rat sized mammals)

Multimammates
Short tailed opossums
richardson Ground squirrels
13 lined squirrels
Flying Squirrels
Chipmunk
Chinchillas
Grass rats
Black rats
Nile rats
Fancy rats
Hairless rats
African Pygmy hedgehogs
Stoats
Jird
Degu
Japanese White Bellied Squirrels
Pygmy Marmosets
Egyptian Fruit Bat

Medium (rabbit sized mammals)


Tamarins
Gambian Pouched rats
verginnia opposums 
chinchilla hares 
meerkats 
prarie dogs
Dwarf Mongoose
Springhares

Large (cat sized mammals)

fennec fox
Corsac fox
raccons
skunks
kinkajous 
Lemurs
Capuchin monkeys
parma wallaby
Genet

Extra Large (Larger than Cat)

Red-necked wallaby
grey kangaroo
tammar wallaby
Pygmy Hippo
striped skunk
Capybara
wolves
kune kune 
pot bellied pigs
raccoon dogs
coatimundi
racoons
asian leoprd cats
servals
caracals
lynx
bobcat
geoffrey's cat
jungle cat
cougar
civet
arctic fox
llama
alpaca

can ppl please copy and paste this with their idea of prices?

also if any of these need shifted please tell me!


----------



## RaccoonsRule (Aug 24, 2009)

can ppl please copy and paste this with their idea of prices?

also if any of these need shifted please tell me![/QUOTE]


Prices vary so much its a difficult one to do...


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

RaccoonsRule said:


> Prices vary so much its a difficult one to do...



eg 120 - 150

its aguide so people know what an average price is and if they are getting a good deal or ripped off


----------



## Sarahhampson (Oct 19, 2010)

if its just exotic mammals hamsters arent reatly exotic and hairless rats are fancy rats


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Sloths, Binturongs, Coatimundi, Slow Lorris, Egyptian fruit bats, Flying Foxes, Gennets




ambyglam said:


> do all of these go in xl?


Not at all most of them like bobcats etc are medium sized like asian leopard cats, the only large ones would be the cougar, lynx and ocelot. I also doubt many are kept privately in the UK apart from the odd one or two. the "XL" cats are your snow leopards, cloudeds etc.


----------

